# The Official "Buckin'" Thread



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2010)

Discuss... 

Gary


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Gary, I must be slippin'


----------



## schmuck.k (Aug 13, 2010)

so gary are you thinging post pictures and the discuss how you would buck the log per situation.








kevin


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 13, 2010)

Subscibed to this thread........................after being mildly chastised by Gary...opcorn::agree2:


----------



## Burvol (Aug 13, 2010)

<a href="http://s47.photobucket.com/albums/f160/Burvol/Bruce%20job/?action=view&current=loggingtextbook#######084.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f160/Burvol/Bruce%20job/loggingtextbook#######084.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Best damn timber faller I ever worked with and the man who taught me to buck as well 







Bucking a Fir, not that tall, two 40's and a short (26) plus top, but not too bad. Chunk of a long butt cut off behind me. 

I think that the most important thing to learn in bucking as far as saw movement is learning to "wheel". It is huge. Don't just make a living on match cuts. They end up holding you back in ability. "Wheeling" is moving the saw in and over, down, or up in a motion that does not stop. Mang here knows what I am talking about. Wheeling a big ole' log off in reverse (one that is hanging out and will pinch on bottom and shatter on top) coming up from the bottom, get over to the far side fast as you can, then keep it coming. Once the kerf is closed below you, it's a done deal most times. Once you are almost to the top (say an inch or two depending on species or grain quality) pull out and snip the strap on top and watch a few bushels drop straight down, not a sliver pulled. Cool move that has a purpouse. Trips people out when they first see it, they figure you're gonna get pinched out right away, and you can lol.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Bucking a Fir, not that tall, two 40's and a short (26) plus top, but not too bad. Chunk of a long butt cut off behind me.
> 
> I think that the most important thing to learn in bucking as far as saw movement is learning to "wheel". It is huge. Don't just make a living on match cuts. They end up holding you back in ability. "Wheeling" is moving the saw in and over, down, or up in a motion that does not stop. *Mang here knows what I am talking about.* Wheeling a big ole' log off in reverse (one that is hanging out and will pinch on bottom and shatter on top) coming up from the bottom, get over to the far side fast as you can, then keep it coming. Once the kerf is closed below you, it's a done deal most times. Once you are almost to the top (say an inch or two depending on species or grain quality) pull out and snip the strap on top and watch a few bushels drop straight down, not a sliver pulled. Cool move that has a purpouse. Trips people out when they first see it, they figure you're gonna get pinched out right away, and you can lol.



Sir yessir!!! That is a fantastic post... 

Gary


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> Thanks Gary, I must be slippin'



You bet pard'... We used to get chastised by the old sawbuck on the crew if the buckin' crew used wedges... 

"Wedges are for fallers and queers... you ain't no faller."



Gary


----------



## Burvol (Aug 13, 2010)

Learn to use all that weight to your advantage. Moving your cut around or over, can shift weight to your play. 

Also: Don't buck the damn log from the easy open side when dealing with wound up or loaded timber. It can break your legs. Don't ask me how I know. I did not bust my leg, but I have been spanked so hard I was thrown 20 feet foreward, propeled by my shins. I laid at home for a few days and drank beers. 

What Burv says lol: The side that opens easy in a bind will break your legs. 

Now then: Many agree/disagree on putting a boot up on the log during the buck. I love it. If in doubt, it aids in telling me what the pressure is doing, not just my bar reading alone. If you happen to be in bind, it will throw you back and away from danger. Want a sprained knee or busted leg?


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Just subscribing. Hope to learn a thing or two.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 13, 2010)

Eccentric said:


> Subscibed to this thread........................after being mildly chastised by Gary...opcorn::agree2:



Hi -We got in trouble sore


----------



## Slamm (Aug 13, 2010)

I dislike buckin up logs.

I don't mind falling, it seems like work is getting started and getting done, after a little while you can look around and see a vast expanse of destruction and grin, LOL.

I don't mind skidding, pretty obvious work is getting done when the landing is filling up nicely.

I hate, buckin up logs. You start with a landing full of logs and after an hour or two or three, you still have a landing full of logs, but they are just cut into pieces. Not so dramatic to me, nothing fell very far or hard, and nothing was moved .... very far ..... boring.

For me falling is fun, skidding is profitable and bucking is work .... I don't really like work, LOL.

I should also note I'm not the greatest "bucker" and have nothing against using wedges, LOL, as they are faster than pinching.

Thats my take, I'll sit back and learn,

Sam


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 13, 2010)

Somebody needs to show a video of what you guys are talking about. I think I understand what Burv said.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 13, 2010)

Bucking out west in tall wood is just different Slamm. I can see your point though, in some of that heavy crowned wood, I can see it would be a PITA


----------



## donthraen (Aug 13, 2010)

how can you keep a log from exploding wen bucking it


----------



## cpr (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm in, ya got my interest.


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Bucking out west in tall wood is just different Slamm. I can see your point though, in some of that heavy crowned wood, I can see it would be a PITA



Even though buckin' big stuff out here can be a chore... I definately will take it over buckin' big crowned trees anyday. The terrain out here is the killer. It's what adds to the complexity of buckin' big wood. You gotta be able to read the land, and how the wood is layin' on it.

I too will put a boot up on a log to feel for movement. I wish I had a 3rd eye sometimes... One to watch the kerf, one to watch for compression or contraction and roll, and another to watch the end of the log.

Sometimes (like Burvy said) feeling through the bar ain't enough. All of your senses come in to play on steep ground and big wood. I too misread a log when I was young... got sent for a ride about 15 feet and landed sqare on my back into a Doug Fir stump. I have had the wind knocked out of me before... but not like that. I got sent home early that day... was out for a week with bruised ribs and a messed up shoulder. 

Sawbuck had a dunce cap for me at work the next week... 



donthraen said:


> how can you keep a log from exploding wen bucking it



Don't use dynamite... 

Gary


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 13, 2010)

mdavlee said:


> Somebody needs to show a video of what you guys are talking about. I think I understand what Burv said.


In decent size wood instead under bucking the log part way thru from the bottom then bucking down from the dop 1/3 t1/2 diameter start from underneath and race the pinch you reach a point where you have pretty much passed the pinch point. Some reamin helps too. Correct me if im wrong but thats what im interpeting and have done on many occasions.


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 13, 2010)

Limbin' and buckin' is where the real work is. My hats are off to the guys doin' a fall, limb, and buck on a daily basis.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 13, 2010)

That's kind of what I gathered from the description. Reach under the bottom towards the other side as far as you can and then come up never slowing down or stopping and the bottom will pinch all it can and your bar is above the pinched area.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Aug 13, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Even though buckin' big stuff out here can be a chore... I definately will take it over buckin' big crowned trees anyday. The terrain out here is the killer. It's what adds to the complexity of buckin' big wood. You gotta be able to read the land, and how the wood is layin' on it.
> 
> I too will put a boot up on a log to feel for movement. I wish I had a 3rd eye sometimes... One to watch the kerf, one to watch for compression or contraction and roll, and another to watch the end of the log.
> 
> ...


So you're saying you paid your dues, eh? :greenchainsaw:


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 13, 2010)

I are mang... 

Gary


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 13, 2010)

Got a question, I'm going to buck up a 30 inch oak log in the morning. i already have bucked some of it up. Anyway i use a wedge to keep the kerf open if i think it's going to pinch the saw. What else could be done without using a wedge? Probably still 30 feet of the tree left to buck up.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Got a question, I'm going to buck up a 30 inch oak log in the morning. i already have bucked some of it up. Anyway i use a wedge to keep the kerf open if i think it's going to pinch the saw. What else could be done without using a wedge? Probably still 30 feet of the tree left to buck up.



Stay home.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Stay home.


LOL, Well ok. It's too hot anyway.


----------



## logging22 (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> LOL, Well ok. It's too hot anyway.



Thats right. Way too hot man.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 14, 2010)

logging22 said:


> Thats right. Way too hot man.


I cut day before yesterday and it was 101. Had to drink plenty of gatorade and water. Supposed to be 102 or 103 tommorrow. Gonna get out there early.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Aug 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> I are mang...
> 
> Gary


Hoo da Mang?
You da Mang?


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Got a question, I'm going to buck up a 30 inch oak log in the morning. i already have bucked some of it up. Anyway i use a wedge to keep the kerf open if i think it's going to pinch the saw. What else could be done without using a wedge? Probably still 30 feet of the tree left to buck up.





what i do is reach as far over the log as you can and cut letting the bar rollover toward the bottom of log then pull back and cut straight down when log starts to pinch pull bar back but not all the way out then cut down to the bottm and then come back up thru the cut . never stopping the cut. i think i explained that right. its easy for me to do or show how to do it but hard to explain. hell i drop ,top and buck all day long but telling someone how is a different story.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm whore de combat, I did something stupid, right arm is numb from elbone to fingertips, I'll catch up later. Gotta finish shift, blah


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I guess I am queer. I have wedges along and will use them if it looks like I might have a problem. Sometimes the blowdown won't do what you think it ought to, and a wedge will save some work. 

I also launched a round of wood pretty high in the air when I missed a bit of vine maple. It was impressive. No hurts, just a lesson in looking more closely for that stuff. 







I was nervous about that tree the farthest out but it turned out to be OK. I just had to stand on my tippytoes after cutting it off the rootwad. I used a wedge in the rootwad cut. 

I am winding down after having attended the Lawnmower races in Morton. I believe I am deaf now.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Aug 14, 2010)

We may have flatter ground here on the right coast, but we also have _field __trees_ ( trees that have a short trunk and a huge crown).


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 14, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> what i do is reach as far over the log as you can and cut letting the bar rollover toward the bottom of log then pull back and cut straight down when log starts to pinch pull bar back but not all the way out then cut down to the bottm and then come back up thru the cut . never stopping the cut. i think i explained that right. its easy for me to do or show how to do it but hard to explain. hell i drop ,top and buck all day long but telling someone how is a different story.



Circling, I definately do that a lot.
I buck in woods much my saw timber sometimes because of length as logging pieces over 40-50' becomes problematic in a number of places. other times because logging pieces over 600 bf also becomes problematic, in some ways the same and some ways different. Yes, more hooking for the hookers, but its faster in the end- easier and faster to get to the road, especisally wround residual timber, easier to set out for the skidder, easier ona skid trail switch back, and easier on the loader at the landing- not to mention the advantages to me when merchandising the stem. I'm talking about big oaks, and big and/or tall poplars for the most part. All the junk pulpwood, etc., which there can be plenty of, goes out unbucked. I'm generally on some pretty damn steep ground.

one leg up- a lot of the time thats the best way to stand too, but if theres is real tension there before the end of the cut I am going to get both feet on the ground, one way or another.

I like wheeling and use it when I can, but it can also have suprising results because there is no easing over of anything so when you break 'er free its all happening at once. Hopped up and modded saws are what allow progression into more and more advanced technique. God bless lots of torque and as many rpms as you can get!

I used to not buck in the woods much. Now, its all the time. I like it, one reason being it gets everything laying better across broken ground, you can break a tree down in different patterns depending on binds and all to get it all merchandised better and more safely.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2010)

The Beam is working, I ditched the tape but typing onehanded, so this will probably be brilliant.
I love to buck, the challenges presented by trees layin' on the ground, are sometimes more complex than putting the tree on the ground. I spent some time bucking big conifers, most you needed to drag your sorry ass on top the bastards, dragging some great wad of steel and alloy with you, just to get started. You find yourself standing on what used to be a great verticle column, I mean, I knew it was a big tree, I sawed on it, but when I stood on the trunk, preparing to lop it into chunks, it seemed huge. Measure off the first cut, drop a plumb or tape over the side, your partner would line up the cut, then you would hang the great wad of steel and alloy as far over the edge you could and set the spikes like Ahab woulda. 

I'm havin' another shot


----------



## hammerlogging (Aug 14, 2010)

RandyMac said:


> and set the spikes like Ahab woulda.



Pure ####in glory. are we mercenaries, are we a sacrifice? 

I'm all there!

And its finally not pushing 100 degrees today! Hopefully it'll stay cooler next week for work.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 14, 2010)

GASoline71 said:


> Even though buckin' big stuff out here can be a chore... I definately will take it over buckin' big crowned trees anyday. The terrain out here is the killer. It's what adds to the complexity of buckin' big wood. You gotta be able to read the land, and how the wood is layin' on it.
> 
> I too will put a boot up on a log to feel for movement. I wish I had a 3rd eye sometimes... One to watch the kerf, one to watch for compression or contraction and roll, and another to watch the end of the log.
> 
> ...



Gary--- Wish I did.With all this flooding weave bean pulling stuff out of the river and got a big beast of a log I had to cut up so skid steer could drag it to the pile.I got about 11in.into the cut and it just exploded tossed me back about 10ft.I just don't no what happened what I did wrong or how to avoid something like that aegean.Any help could be good wear planing to pull more out in a week and I'm kinda nervous about it still


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 14, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> Pure ####in glory. are we mercenaries, are we a sacrifice?
> 
> I'm all there!
> .



My friend Hammer, yes.


I'm havin' a shot and another cigar


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 14, 2010)

Is there a way besides experience to learn to read the log? Is it all just all feel and something you have to feel to know, or are there other methods to recognize pinch points and stored energy aimed at you?


----------



## forestryworks (Aug 14, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> Is there a way besides experience to learn to read the log? Is it all just all feel and something you have to feel to know, or are there other methods to recognize pinch points and stored energy aimed at you?



practice practice practice


----------



## Greystoke (Aug 14, 2010)

You can always power buck! LOL just gotta sacrifice a little wood 






Jack has some cool bucking videos.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZCWRU8k0nYI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZCWRU8k0nYI?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh man I miss those days Cody! Nice vid... sharp ass chain made that cut like a knife through buddah... the log moved as soon as the chain touched the wood...

That shows how much force was on that log.

Gary


----------



## Burvol (Aug 14, 2010)

I think he had the soft dutchan vid too. I like guys like that. Good faller, good sense of humor. Wants to show you something that he damn well knows, but it's for your own benefit, not his personal glory. He knows he can cut and is gonna help the lads around him.


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah he's got a bunch of videos on youtube. I watched some of his the other night when nothing was on tv. I like to watch treeslingrs video too.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 14, 2010)

tarzanstree said:


> You can always power buck! LOL just gotta sacrifice a little wood
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cody, you are so graciuos, lol. Put up a picture of a power buck. I can see what might have happened. Tall wood uphill. Nothing you could have done about it most likely, unless I can't see a stump LOL. 

Just ribbin' ya. Lucky Cutter has a power buck on his personal AS page. I gave him flack over it. It's a sign you guys are good fallers. No fake stuff


----------



## Plankton (Aug 14, 2010)

What exactly is power buck? I assume it's when you take the saw and just go from top of the log to bottom of the log right through?


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 14, 2010)

if im not mistaken jack builds saws too.i have bought a few parts from him over the years.


----------



## oregoncutter (Aug 14, 2010)

*power bucked!!*



Plankton said:


> What exactly is power buck? I assume it's when you take the saw and just go from top of the log to bottom of the log right through?



No saw involved after it hits the ground nice and hard!Go to my page and see for your'eself I'm human, and it happens sometimes, not a good thing though, unless you like wasting good wood. Burvol where the heck did you find that flat ground in that picture on the first page?, that's flatter than most the landings in my neck of the woods


----------



## slowp (Aug 14, 2010)

I noticed he was running the saw up and down to widen the kerf? But not enough to mess up the cut bad enough that a cookie would be neeed to clean it up. 

More please. If the winter forecast turns out, Twinkle will have to open roads. Twinkle needs all the help she can get.


----------



## Burvol (Aug 14, 2010)

oregoncutter said:


> No saw involved after it hits the ground nice and hard!Go to my page and see for your'eself I'm human, and it happens sometimes, not a good thing though, unless you like wasting good wood. Burvol where the heck did you find that flat ground in that picture on the first page?, that's flatter than most the landings in my neck of the woods



Hey bud I am so sorry I called you Lucky Cutter. Oops. You guys are waaay different. We still have ground that wasn't raped long ago that is flat lol. This is a plateau. The valleys and the flats got wiped out first by the settlers and first generation of loggers in general in OR?WA. Onto the tower side of it now.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 14, 2010)

slowp said:


> I noticed he was running the saw up and down to widen the kerf? But not enough to mess up the cut bad enough that a cookie would be neeed to clean it up.
> 
> More please. If the winter forecast turns out, Twinkle will have to open roads. Twinkle needs all the help she can get.








Maybe Twinkle needs to be up-graded. You did okay on this one. It's the operator, not the saw, that counts.


----------



## ChrisF (Aug 15, 2010)

Interesting thread, gonna be watching this.


----------



## wvlogger (Aug 15, 2010)

ill bite yall teach me something


----------



## Burvol (Aug 15, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Maybe Twinkle needs to be up-graded. You did okay on this one. It's the operator, not the saw, that counts.



Geez Bob, what kind of a cruel joke was that? LOL You knew Patty had some round chain...."Hell ya, come on down and buck some of this really soft Pine" LOL


----------



## slowp (Aug 16, 2010)

At least he didn't tell me to limb it.  That really looked like a limb if you didn't have your glasses on or forgot you were in a yard, etc.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 16, 2010)

Great thread guys! Was this in the saw forum or somewhere else first? Geez I'm busy for a weekend and it feels like a month. 

I've done a lot of "circling" myself as Hammer called it. The tops of hardwoods can put all kinds of fun pressures on stems although I'm not working steep ground like most of you boys either. Reading the log and riding the kirf. Rarely will I throw a wedge in. Guess that makes me a little bit queer tho. ha. ha. Hey I also wear shorts when it gets hotter than hell out too. Beats the #### outta my legs, but gives the boys a little draft.


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 16, 2010)

bitzercreek1 said:


> Great thread guys! Was this in the saw forum or somewhere else first? Geez I'm busy for a weekend and it feels like a month.
> 
> I've done a lot of "circling" myself as Hammer called it. The tops of hardwoods can put all kinds of fun pressures on stems although I'm not working steep ground like most of you boys either. Reading the log and riding the kirf. Rarely will I throw a wedge in. Guess that makes me a little bit queer tho. ha. ha. Hey I also wear shorts when it gets hotter than hell out too. Beats the #### outta my legs, but gives the boys a little draft.



It started out as a discussion within the McCulloch Chainsaws thread in the CS section. Gary instructed us to take it to the F&L section.............then started this thread...


----------



## GASoline71 (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm all about keepin' you lot happy... it's how I roll... 

Gary


----------



## Oldtimer (Aug 16, 2010)

Don't run yer chain into da dirt. Measure twice, cut once. Don't waste wood; A 16 foot #1 sawlog is better than a 12 foot select.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 17, 2010)

Quite a bit of difference when it comes to bucking between midwest & pnw.
This was an 80+ White Ash, 20" dbh, one good 12' sawlog, the rest firewood. Dropped it through a low spot.....cut down 'til it gets tight, then go from the bottom up.






Yea, I know it's upsidedown  it landed on the stump and rolled. 

Ed


----------



## BuddhaKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Ed*L said:


> Quite a bit of difference when it comes to bucking between midwest & pnw.
> This was an 80+ White Ash, 20" dbh, one good 12' sawlog, the rest firewood. Dropped it through a low spot.....cut down 'til it gets tight, then go from the bottom up.
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok, we know you were aiming for the stump. That's all that counts.


----------



## Ed*L (Aug 17, 2010)

It was an easy target.






Ed


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

This is nothing to what you guys do, But a 20 inch red oak i'm working on. Will be finished bucking it tommorrow.


----------



## stevohut (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This is nothing to what you guys do, But a 20 inch red oak i'm working on. Will be finished bucking it tommorrow.



i wish we had wood like that where i live. i'd crap my pants if i saw a tree that big


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

stevohut said:


> i wish we had wood like that where i live. i'd crap my pants if i saw a tree that big


That's a small one compared to the one i got to cut up next. I figure that one is only 24 or 25 inches accross at the base. It's about 20 in the pics you see.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 17, 2010)

stevohut said:


> i wish we had wood like that where i live. i'd crap my pants if i saw a tree that big



just asking--you don't have trees wear you live or are they just very small---you should try a cottonwood


----------



## donthraen (Aug 17, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> This is nothing to what you guys do, But a 20 inch red oak i'm working on. Will be finished bucking it tommorrow.



that is some pretty wood it will make some nice heat


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 17, 2010)

donthraen said:


> that is some pretty wood it will make some nice heat


Yup, Wish i had a mill. It would make some nice boards too. It was blowed over by a storm last year along with 15 more. Some a lot bigger.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 17, 2010)

looks like a good saw log being cut up for firewood...shame on you


----------



## donthraen (Aug 17, 2010)

I was picturing a table or benches---If I had the money I would get or make a mill to do it but still nice fire wood you're pretty lucky with those logs (good size)


----------



## donthraen (Aug 17, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> looks like a good saw log being cut up for firewood...shame on you



shame on him---Glad you don't see some of the wood I cut up for fire wood you would shoot me


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 18, 2010)

bucking firewood dont pay the bills for me. logs,logs and more logs.then maybe some pulp wood here and there.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> bucking firewood dont pay the bills for me. logs,logs and more logs.then maybe some pulp wood here and there.


It helps pay them for me, I don't have to pay the electric or gas bill in the winter. I agree it is a nice log for the mill. It will feel good this winter though.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> It helps pay them for me, I don't have to pay the electric or gas bill in the winter. I agree it is a nice log for the mill. It will feel good this winter though.



exactly rite:agree2:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

Bucked some bigger stuff today. 20 inch bar on saw.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 18, 2010)

stihl sawing said:


> Bucked some bigger stuff today. 20 inch bar on saw.



don't you just hate not having a chainsaw mill but still dam nice heat---That's about the size of black walnut Iv been cutting good wood but hard on chains


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 18, 2010)

donthraen said:


> don't you just hate not having a chainsaw mill but still dam nice heat---That's about the size of black walnut Iv been cutting good wood but hard on chains


Yep, It would be a blast to mill some oak. But i have no way of getting the long logs home. Guess they could be milled in the woods.


----------



## donthraen (Aug 18, 2010)

Ive been thinking of making or buying a portable one that attaches to the bar---With all the flood cleanup from the river I have lots of big gorgeous logs---They'Ve bean in the water for ???how long and most are so stained I cant tell what kind they are but I no theirs different kinds---I still have tuns more to draig out---Some are stuck in the silt 10-20ft below the water---That makes for pretty big and heavy logs


----------



## Greystoke (Aug 19, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Cody, you are so graciuos, lol. Put up a picture of a power buck. I can see what might have happened. Tall wood uphill. Nothing you could have done about it most likely, unless I can't see a stump LOL.
> 
> Just ribbin' ya. Lucky Cutter has a power buck on his personal AS page. I gave him flack over it. It's a sign you guys are good fallers. No fake stuff



Yeah, unfortunately it was just some gnarly ground and you were bound to get some breakage...actually saved out better than I thought it would as I had to throw it across a couple of v notches. Good thing it was a sitka spruce and not a redwood!


----------



## LAH (Aug 19, 2010)

*May not fit in thread but here goes*


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody had a video of the wheeling technique. Or any other bucking technique. I would like to be able to see what is being described, so it makes a little more sense to me.


----------



## jlangton (Aug 30, 2010)

tlandrum2002 said:


> looks like a good saw log being cut up for firewood...shame on you


I saw far too many nice large Oaks bucked up into manageable pieces for the cleanup crews to load after the two hurricanes that blew through here on '05(Rita) and '08(Ike). It was sickening seeing all of the 30"+ oaks chopped into 18-24" chunks for those cleanup guys to take to the chipper. That's worse than firewood, IMO. Those trees would have made some beautiful lumber, but were simply chipped into mulch/chips for only God knows what purpose.
JL


----------



## LAH (Sep 1, 2010)

jlangton said:


> I saw far too many nice large Oaks bucked up into manageable pieces for the cleanup crews to load after the two hurricanes that blew through here on '05(Rita) and '08(Ike). It was sickening seeing all of the 30"+ oaks chopped into 18-24" chunks for those cleanup guys to take to the chipper. That's worse than firewood, IMO. Those trees would have made some beautiful lumber, but were simply chipped into mulch/chips for only God knows what purpose.
> JL



I agree it's a shame the big oaks are bucked up but they are worth more here for firewood than the saw mills will give you. We clear for developers & private builders & nothing we cut is worth the 40 mile round trip to the mill so the boss gives them to me. I've bucked & split some nice ones.


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

I was bucking a large (36" stump) cherry blowdown that had landed in a group of smaller trees and was stressed in more than one direction . Although I was not smart enough to know which way it was going to break, I did stand behind a hemlock as I made my cut . It broke sideways and hit that hemlock like a freight train . It would have smashed me into the tree behind me and I would be coyote poop now . All I got was a snow shower and a HUGE lesson . It's the same tree I use in my avatar picture and you can see how big and powerful it was . Thats about as big as we get around here before they get hollow .
Love reading Burvol's posts - I learn something every time . I wish I had someone like that when I was starting out to show me the stuff he and the other pros write about . I'm 60 and my hip doctor and my back doctor told me to get a desk job . Not yet !


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm attempting to put a short video of a red oak I cut down last fall . After it landed, it started making some noise so I grabbed the camera and caught this magic moment . Glad it happened AFTER it fell ! If the vid won't play, it's because I don't know how to get them into my posts .


/Users/chw00000/Pictures/iPhoto Library/2009/11/14/Originals/MVI_1003.AVI


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

Didn't work . I think the file is too big . The tree was a 28" RO that forked about 8 feet up . As I filmed, it exploded into two halves with a mighty crack .


----------



## Plankton (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you upload to youtube or photobucket or something first? If you open it in windows movie maker you can upload straight to youtube with that and it automatically resizes the video.



To keep the thread theme going here: bucking the top off a small pine


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 3, 2010)

Hickory that we shoved out with a dozer. Stump fell back into the hole. Tree was layed out across a draw


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

I put it on YouTube but still can't upload it ! This is the address to the video on YouTube http: //www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJr5FfKtiMQ


----------



## GASoline71 (Sep 3, 2010)

You gotta click on the "embed" link under the vid on youtube. Then copy and paste here. 

Like this... here's your vid...

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJr5FfKtiMQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJr5FfKtiMQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Gary


----------



## donthraen (Sep 3, 2010)

those exploding trees aren't any fun ---the one I had blue out around it and splintered every ware with lots of water---and maybe some pee LOL


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

Hey ! Thats great ! Thanks for the help . I don't have many vids to share but I take a lot of pictures every winter when we go cutting and would like to share them like I see the other guys(and SlowP) are doing . I am smart enough to get the pictures on but don't have much experience playing with video .


----------



## donthraen (Sep 3, 2010)

I got lots of pictures I can send anyplace but AS. cant figure out why


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 3, 2010)

I just tried to upload the video following your suggestion and I get a large error message that looks like alphabet soup . It may be that the security software I use is not letting me get it right . I will have to turn off some of that stuff and try again . It blocks FLASH ads but is supposed to let YouTube go through . I need a teenager to teach me how some of this works . My grandson is six tomorrow and he probably knows how to do it . He has no trouble getting online and bringing up Transformer videos .


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> I was bucking a large (36" stump) cherry blowdown that had landed in a group of smaller trees and was stressed in more than one direction . Although I was not smart enough to know which way it was going to break, I did stand behind a hemlock as I made my cut . It broke sideways and hit that hemlock like a freight train . It would have smashed me into the tree behind me and I would be coyote poop now . All I got was a snow shower and a HUGE lesson . It's the same tree I use in my avatar picture and you can see how big and powerful it was . Thats about as big as we get around here before they get hollow .
> Love reading Burvol's posts - I learn something every time . I wish I had someone like that when I was starting out to show me the stuff he and the other pros write about . I'm 60 and my hip doctor and my back doctor told me to get a desk job . Not yet !


 
A year later we went after the stub of the tree one balmy winter day . After making face and back cuts, it just sat there . My wedges only made it wiggle so I stuck the point of my peavey into the back-cut, put all 175 lb. behind it, and over she went . It was to big for a 40 hp/fwd JD tractor to skid so we dragged the splitter 1/2 mile up into the woods and split it on site . The last pic shows the firewood we got from the log . About 4 face-cords . It would have made fantastic lumber as it was all curly/flame grained but our local mill closed due mostly to extreme miss-management and we had no 
way to get it 40 miles to the closest mill . http://www.arboristsite.com/images/...://www.arboristsite.com/images/attach/jpg.gifhttp://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149732&stc=1&d=1283615344


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

that reminds me I have a black walnut about that size I fell 1/12 years ago I go-to get


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

Beware the toxic smoke if you burn it ! They have a chemical in them that is nasty . A millwork shop I worked in gave the planer shavings to a horse farm and if there was walnut mixed in, the hooves would swell up and the horse would go lame . Also, I had a friend that owned a big knife - handle factory and when they ran walnut, the workers would cough and hack like a 3 pack a day smoker . You can smell it in the wood and in the smoke . Sure splits nice though .


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive burned it before and never had a problem with it---Ive bean told the nuts and shells are toxic but this is the first time I was told the wood is---and you are rite it does split real good and this tree is 20-30ft before the first knot that will make easy splitting


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

donthraen said:


> Ive burned it before and never had a problem with it---Ive bean told the nuts and shells are toxic but this is the first time I was told the wood is---and you are rite it does split real good and this tree is 20-30ft before the first knot that will make easy splitting



You might find a local woodworker that will pay you for some of it . Gunstock guys love it . Then you can spend the money on firewood !
The chemical is called "juglans" Juglans nigra is the latin name for black walnut . It uses it to kill off competing trees that try to grow nearby .


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

thats interesting---theirs nothing around hear that will get 1 tree one place over the river said they take 30 to get it out of their---I told them to FO..---Thea's guys try to by up peoples walnuts and hedge trees at a very lo cost---they go to old people and people that don't no any better and some they charge to do it but only black walnut and hedge also if they get on the property and told what they can take they take anything they want anyway---just a bunch of cons is all they are---I don't haft by fire wood I got all the wood I will ever knead you want some I got plenty---I wase thinking of giving the nut tree to the small town nearby their rebuilding a log house from the 1800ds it wase originally made of walnut


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

how can they make bowels and plates out of it---I have some and use them sometimes for soops--only home made soops of course---but now you got me worried after this


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

Walnut is a tough tree to sell if :
1. it is not big, straight, and knot free for the first 8-10 feet 
2. in an area where there is a facility to process it . When it is made into lumber, they put the packs into a steamer and put live steam in for a few days to blend the dark heartwood into the white sapwood . Without that, the best part of the log would be white and no good for the stuff it's used for . 
A lot of it is being sent overseas as logs so the markets are changing but it has to be pretty nice stuff to make it worth sending all that way .
I was kidding about selling your wood to buy more wood LOL !


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't think it is a problem if you use a finish on the bowl . Mineral oil is sometimes used for bowls, especially on the inside, because it won't hurt people and it keeps the bowl from drying out and splitting . 
The juglans is not super poisonous, more of an irritant to people . It just gets kind of nasty if you get a lot of smoke in the room when re-fueling . I am lucky to have a lot of cherry and I don't mind that smoke at all .


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

around hear a walnut about 16in at cut base and 8ft not free can bring in around 1-3 thousand if its a good tree a 6ft hedge post can bring 60-80 dollars but maples and oak aren't worth a thing money wyes---on the bowels I only use them win I make home made soups and the grease realy keep them in good shape I'm not realy worried about it---the tree company they are crooks and so is the local tree service around hear their big time hackers and should have their saws taken their best saw is a farm boss the rest are pollen prows that's it---my daughter's first saw is better than them not much but better---I gave her my homelite 33cc wen she wase 13


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2010)

*The Barbie Saw Makes An Easy Cut*

Girly Bucking.


<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

I will post stills of the more interesting parts.


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

My 6 year old grandson like to help buck up what needs to be cut so here are a couple of pics - one is him cleaning up after Hurricane Ike in Houston where he lives .

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...nt.php?attachmentid=149772&stc=1&d=1283650671


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> My 6 year old grandson like to help buck up what needs to be cut so here are a couple of pics - one is him cleaning up after Hurricane Ike in Houston where he lives .
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachm...nt.php?attachmentid=149772&stc=1&d=1283650671



love the kork boots


----------



## slowp (Sep 4, 2010)

Here's the problem. I either need to get a peavy, or harness up one of the audience.







I'm cutting on this old hemlock because it will be easy to throw in the pickup after it gets split. I forgot the splitting wedge. 





It was felled on some old stumps. Then as I cut the blocks out, it of course, settled on the ground. I found a spot to cut it through, but it won't budge and I can't remember the secret cut for opening up a trail. So, I tried to carve on it to open it up wider. 





That worked, until I took the Pink Wedge out.
Then it settled, tight again. Should I have used an orange wedge to match The Barbie Saw? Should I look for a reasonably priced peavy tomorrow at the swap meet? Should I use the log as is for a bench for beer swilling while eating the members of the audience?


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

He favors steel-toe giraffe boots complete with little horns and ears . Very stylish . He even plays baseball in them while wearing Spiderman underwear .http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149779&stc=1&d=1283653163


----------



## Ramblewood (Sep 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> Here's the problem. I either need to get a peavy, or harness up one of the audience.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of all the times not to have a badger with you to dig out under your cuts ! Isn't it always the way it goes .


----------



## Brian13 (Sep 4, 2010)

slowp said:


> Girly Bucking.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&hl=en_US"></><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...



This would be considered wheeling?


----------



## donthraen (Sep 4, 2010)

Ramblewood said:


> He favors steel-toe giraffe boots complete with little horns and ears . Very stylish . He even plays baseball in them while wearing Spiderman underwear .http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=149779&stc=1&d=1283653163



very stylish do you think they come in size 12


----------



## slowp (Sep 6, 2010)

Brian13 said:


> This would be considered wheeling?



I do not know. opcorn:


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 6, 2010)

No. Wheeling would be bucking from the bottom up and (given enough weight on the piece) as the cut closes you ream out the cut to cont get pinched, then continue upward up and out. Thats wheeling up. To be clear, I'm not sure the term extends beyond Burv's own creation, but the technique is valued either way.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Sep 6, 2010)

slowp said:


> Girly Bucking.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...



I see you got the bug-eyez on


----------



## slowp (Sep 6, 2010)

hammerlogging said:


> No. Wheeling would be bucking from the bottom up and (given enough weight on the piece) as the cut closes you ream out the cut to cont get pinched, then continue upward up and out. Thats wheeling up. To be clear, I'm not sure the term extends beyond Burv's own creation, but the technique is valued either way.



I'm kinda dumb so when you talk about reaming out the cut, are you talking about making the kerf wider? Type slowly please, because my brain is slow  especially when it comes to descriptions of this stuff.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 6, 2010)

I think I know what Burvol means about wheeling. If you're bucking big wood you can put a run in it and start from the far side, never letting the saw quit cutting, never letting the bar quit moving. And watching, watching all the time. If you're doing a big log, say a 48 incher, starting your run on the far side will let you finish closer to your side where you can see better, get your saw out and get clear when it goes. Big pine and cedar are prone to snapping off or slabbing before you're done and if you're on steep ground they'll take off quick. Often times one end will swing back up toward you

I'm probably not explaining this very well and I might not even be talking about the exact same thing Burvol is. Technique and terminology change from place to place.

Time for Burvol to make a video for us.


----------



## hammerlogging (Sep 7, 2010)

slowp said:


> I'm kinda dumb so when you talk about reaming out the cut, are you talking about making the kerf wider? Type slowly please, because my brain is slow  especially when it comes to descriptions of this stuff.



Sorry, to "NOT" get pinched- and yes, open the kerf as the cut closes by reaming the cut, once the cut closes and you've reamed enough out, cut on upward cause you're golden now!

Miss P, your saw sure sounds good at idle!

Sausage and coffee are ready, time for packing up for work.


----------



## slowp (Sep 7, 2010)

OK, I was thinking "shaving a bit off" while trying to get the chunks to pop out where they are stuck. That's shown in the still pictures. 

The saw gurus showed me how to do that, but I'd probably get still stuck.

Rain this morning.


----------



## bitzer (Sep 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Time for Burvol to make a video for us.



:agree2:


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 7, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Time for Burvol to make a video for us.



Agreed.


----------



## slowp (Sep 11, 2010)

Today I returned and got the dreaded hemlock to separate. I had to cut think little wedge shaped chunks out of it to get it to do so. Then Barbie got stuck while shaving a bit off to widen the kerf. A few hits on the pink wedge got her right out. 





I planned the slant cuts to compensate for the slope of the ground while splitting. :monkey:





I came up with a new system. I had an ice super caffeinated mocha, and decided when the mocha was gone, I would split no more. It worked. My back was done for at this point.


----------



## Gologit (Sep 11, 2010)

slowp said:


> Today I returned and got the dreaded hemlock to separate. I had to cut think little wedge shaped chunks out of it to get it to do so. Then Barbie got stuck while shaving a bit off to widen the kerf. A few hits on the pink wedge got her right out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## IndyIan (Sep 15, 2010)

slowp said:


> Girly Bucking.
> 
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2zZfya9eabQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


So when do you use that cut? Compression on top and tension on the bottom? I saw a pro do something similar during a horse logging demo, and I'm pretty sure it was a compression on top cut, but it was years ago.


----------



## slowp (Sep 15, 2010)

IndyIan said:


> So when do you use that cut? Compression on top and tension on the bottom? I saw a pro do something similar during a horse logging demo, and I'm pretty sure it was a compression on top cut, but it was years ago.



I just cut it that way because it was bigger than what I usually cut. I could have just whacked it off from the top down. I believe the Barbie Saw would have gotten stuck if I went from the bottom up. Is that what you wanted to know?


----------



## IndyIan (Sep 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> I just cut it that way because it was bigger than what I usually cut. I could have just whacked it off from the top down. I believe the Barbie Saw would have gotten stuck if I went from the bottom up. Is that what you wanted to know?


Oh, I thought you were doing all fancy cuts to show what you'd do in the woods to avoid splitting or fiber pull on valuable logs.

For big firewood I just over buck and then cut down if the tension is on top, of course this sometimes splits the bottom off but its fire wood...


----------



## joesawer (Sep 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> I just cut it that way because it was bigger than what I usually cut. I could have just whacked it off from the top down. I believe the Barbie Saw would have gotten stuck if I went from the bottom up. Is that what you wanted to know?





I can sympathize with you on your back. Splitting wood puts mine into spasms pretty quick.
Barbie saw sounds like it she has had a little work 
Reaming is backing the bar out of the kerf as it tightens on the chain and then pushing it back into the same kerf to cut it wider. 
The kerf will finally close on itself and serve the same purpose as a wedge and you can continue cutting without reaming.
With a sharp chain it is normally much faster and easier than stopping to set a wedge and then recover it. In fact it becomes second nature and I do it without even thinkin about it.


----------



## slowp (Sep 22, 2010)

joesawer said:


> I can sympathize with you on your back. Splitting wood puts mine into spasms pretty quick.
> Barbie saw sounds like it she has had a little work
> Reaming is backing the bar out of the kerf as it tightens on the chain and then pushing it back into the same kerf to cut it wider.
> The kerf will finally close on itself and serve the same purpose as a wedge and you can continue cutting without reaming.
> With a sharp chain it is normally much faster and easier than stopping to set a wedge and then recover it. In fact it becomes second nature and I do it without even thinkin about it.



I did give it a try, and The Barbie got pinched. It took a wedge to get her out. I must not have reamed enough....


----------



## slowp (Apr 12, 2011)

*This Morning's Task*

I need to keep in practice so the Barbie Saw had to get going. 








This maple was cut down last year and has been sitting in my "backyard". It was hung up quite well and solid in a punky stump and then held in place by a small cedar. I started at the top and worked back until it teeter tottered. Then it was time to lop it off at the fulcrum. I'll post this picture to get a lecture from Burvol on sloppy cutting. Welcome back, by the way! 






While I was concentrating on another portion, a round got away and rolled through the neighbor's electric fence. I was busy testing the fence via the blade of grass technique when The Used Dog nonchalantly trotted through the fence, rubbing his back and tail on it. Since he didn't yelp, I could tell it was off, so was able to rescue the chunk. I suspect he has no experience with electric fences and will be due for a shocking experience one of these days. :msp_sad:
View attachment 179784
View attachment 179785
View attachment 179786
View attachment 179787
View attachment 179788


----------



## 2yb3 (Apr 20, 2011)

i like watching this vid, some nice wood thats for sure, not mine think its a member on here [video=youtube;8vpiMDLgnrA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vpiMDLgnrA[/video]


----------



## newbrunswick (Apr 25, 2011)

what is that Sitka Spruce? Absolutely gorgeous timber.


----------

